# My Morning Shake



## Dex (Jun 29, 2015)

1/2 cup black beans
1/4 cup oats
30g protein concentrate
1 tablespoon almond butter
1 banana
1 tablespoon of natural cocoa powder
1 1/4 cup water w/3cubes

Calories-510
Carbs-72
Protein-38
Fat-13
Fiber-16


----------



## Magical (Jun 29, 2015)

Im wondering how those black beans taste in there


----------



## Dex (Jun 29, 2015)

You really can't even taste them. The chocolate and almond butter overpowers it. And of course I drink it in about 10 seconds. But I have had much worse tasting from weight gainers.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 29, 2015)

My morning shake

1 cup unsweetened plain soy milk
1/2 oats
1 scoop vanilla protein powder
2 tbs natural pb


Lunch shake

1 cup unsweetened plain soy milk
1/2 oats
1 scoop vanilla protein powder
1 cup frozen berries
1 frozen banana

soooooooooo good!


----------



## snake (Jun 29, 2015)

Dex,

I think I would drink my own urine before I'd drink that concoction.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 29, 2015)

1.5 cups of blue berry/raspberry 
1cup of oats 
1 cup of almond milk 
2 scoops of protein shake. 


Sometimes I'll just drink my 2 cups of egg whites with orange mio flavoring.


----------



## finacat (Jun 29, 2015)

half carton eggwhites (10whites)
2 cups breyers icecream 

protein - 50g
carbs - 60-80g (depends on flavor) 
fat - 20-30g


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 29, 2015)

You must really love black beans.


----------



## Dex (Jun 29, 2015)

snake said:


> Dex,
> 
> I think I would drink my own urine before I'd drink that concoction.



It does sound awful, doesn't it? It really isn't bad though.


----------



## Dex (Jun 29, 2015)

Jenner, I used to drink soy milk...probably didn't help my T level.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 29, 2015)

Dex said:


> Jenner, I used to drink soy milk...probably didn't help my T level.



lol, I love it..I'm not sure about all the hype abut it being so detrimental to males


----------



## wabbitt (Jun 29, 2015)

Nobody puts yogurt in their shakes?  Tough to beat plain, unflavored yogurt.


----------



## Dex (Jun 29, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Nobody puts yogurt in their shakes?  Tough to beat plain, unflavored yogurt.



I have purchased and thrown away Greek yogurt 4 times. I just can't do it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 29, 2015)

1 quart milk


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 29, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> 1 quart milk



i use to drink 1 gallon a day.


----------



## Magical (Jun 29, 2015)

Dex said:


> I have purchased and thrown away Greek yogurt 4 times. I just can't do it.



I dont like it either. Tried it a few times


----------



## stonetag (Jun 30, 2015)

JAXNY said:


> You must really love black beans.



The black beans a southwestern thing? might as well throw in some guacamole, and salsa.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jun 30, 2015)

1 guart of milk
2 Big Macs
4 slices of pizza
3 burritos
1 pop tart
1 scoop protein
Handful of gummy bears

🏼🏼


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 30, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> 1 quart milk



One quart chocolate milk when bulking...


----------



## baitslinger (Jul 2, 2015)

4 ozs Egg Whites or Egg Beaters
12 ozs unsweetened almond milk
40g whey isolate
1/2 teaspoon Creatine
Tablespoon fiber 
Sugar free flavoring

Good stuff. It'll help you get big and ripped!


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 2, 2015)

Dex said:


> 1/2 cup black beans
> 1/4 cup oats
> 30g protein concentrate
> 1 tablespoon almond butter
> ...



Black beans? WTF.


----------



## curtisvill (Jul 3, 2015)

Patriot1405 said:


> 1 guart of milk
> 2 Big Macs
> 4 slices of pizza
> 3 burritos
> ...



You must be cutting.  Do you guys cook the oats before you put them in your shakes or do you put them in uncooked?


----------



## Dex (Jul 3, 2015)

curtisvill said:


> You must be cutting.  Do you guys cook the oats before you put them in your shakes or do you put them in uncooked?



I don't cook the oats, just throw them in the blender for the shake. When I eat my oats, I just put oats, cinnamon & banana in a bowl and add hot water.


----------



## Dex (Jul 3, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Black beans? WTF.



I wanted to get my beans in but got tired of eating them. This is much easier.


----------



## Maijah (Jul 3, 2015)

I just drink a weight gainer shake with whole milk and peanut butter.


----------



## MARTRT (Jul 4, 2015)

1/2c of black beans damn never thought of that, are they refried? lol 

I like to make frozen banana ice cream for a cheat meal;  
2 frozen banana
2 tablespoons of nesquik 
1/4 cup 2% milk
sometimes ill add in peanutbutter  

Comes out like chocolate softserve


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 4, 2015)

TJ PreWorkout Drink

1Can Chilled Tuna (drained)
2Handfuls Broccoli
2cups OJ

Tatse like straight OJ but will have your breathe smelling like rank Ussy....


----------

